# Crow's Nest POTA Icarus Available on Kickstarter!



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The Crow’s Nest POTA Icarus kits are taking orders! We have set up a Kickstarter site at the link below!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/468572914/spectacular-pota-icarus-model-kit-ready-for-produc

There are 20 Icarus kits ready to go except for Photo etch which will be done on Dec 7, and by then there will be 20 more! There are a lot of “rewards” offered on my Kickstarter page… so be sure to click on one of the “BEFORE CHRISTMAS” offerings if you want to get it shipped out immediately upon closing! The Kickstarter page will run until Dec 15 at 10 pm… then I will start shipping out the kits!

I got a little carried away… we were bogged down getting the big Icarus kits all done, so I made some smaller but VERY cool offerings! A basic and deluxe Aponauts diorama, and a special Kickstarter only Paperweight (sold only as finished display piece)… check it all out!

See the pics below… teasers of what you will find on the Kickstarter page… a POTA Extravaganza!

Happy Holidays!

Drew


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

So glad the gag order on this has been lifted!

Drew asked me to work up a set of painting masks (that will be included in the kits!) to help with that green alcove and to keep the windows out of danger while painting the white.

It's every bit as sweet as the Proteus kit (well maybe a little more , but I'm biased) and I can't wait to get started on it!

I'll have a build thread started in the next day or so.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That is very nice looking! Very detailed..Ijust sent a link to all my icarus inclined clients... Hopefully you will sell a bunch of kits. 

Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I am also glad this is officially a go now as well...Looking forward to doing the custom Build-ups on these.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Yeah! First thing to sell is a Super Deluxe All the Bells and Whistles Build up of the Full POTA ship!

I hope this works! I'm in debt up to my eyeballs on this thing... but she is a SUPER sweet kit! As I explained above... if you want to get one of the first kits ready to ship, pay attention to the Delivery date on the option you order... I organized it this way to make sure I could meet all the comitments made... certain number of kits for December, January, etc.

or... IF I win the Powerball tonight... everyone that orders tonight will get free kits!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Well... I got more questions than backers on opening night... I think I made too many options... some folks couldn't find what they were looking for... so I did an update on the kickstarter site to give an overview of all the different rewards available.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was going to say that, I'm glad you streamilined the options


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Wow! Nicely done, Drew!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

This looks super, Drew!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Beautiful! 

Pledged for the full POTA version, and want the Escape ship as well.

Waited a loooong time for this, and am _so_ happy to see this project (these projects) nearing the finish line!

Drew Huffman + Jim Key = awesome garage kit.

Bravo!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rob! I can't wait... although I will apparently have to... but I can't wait to see your build up! I hope all is well with you!

FOLKS! No pressure... of course... but IF you ARE going to buy the POTA kit(s)... PLEASE do it now? Your credit card will not be charged until Dec 15, and only if I reach the goal amount. If I can rack up a bunch of backers early in my *short two week* run over at kickstarter maybe I can get a mention in the front page area! 

I posted another Update on Kickstarter... but here's the pic for you loyal Hobbytalkers! The first parts started arriving! I got 10 Escape Hulls, and 10 paperweights... the small parts and the Full POTA kits are already on their way as well!

I also dropped the price of the Paperweight. I have to sell at least 50 of them to recover investmment, so I also removed the "Kickstarter Exclusive"... so they will be added to my product line at a later date. I spent the last few months trying to make a success of my Kickstarter effort with unique and interesting offerings. I'm crossing my fingers on the paperweights. They are Super cool, though!

Happy Holidays!

Drew

Quick math for the Grinches... if I am in the red about $20K... and I reach the $15K goal... does that mean I am only in the hole $5K now? nope... because about 40% of that $15K is the direct cost of the actual items being sold... leaving only the remaining 60% to put towards the initial investment... so that means that even if I reach the goal of fifteen thousand dollars on Kickstarter... I am still in the hole about $11K. BUT... I have to reach the goal or none of those credit cards get charged, I get nothing, and just go back to what i was doing before. Please don't think I am whining... I just know that someone is about to talk about me charging too much and I wanted to get this out there first... I DO apologize to those who want this kit but can't afford it. I don't think I could afford it right now, either... but if you want a much less expensive Icarus, there are still plenty of Wilco kits out there to be found. or... if you want the *most accurate and detailed kit you could ever have imagined*... let's run on over to the kickstarter site and win this one for the gipper!


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Jumped in day one, can't wait to see this stunning kit. I have flip flopped but am currently in for the full Icarus. The smaller offerings are really great looking too....thanks again Drew. Hope this goes well for you.


----------



## dbrussee (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in for the paperweight! Would be cool to have a same scale prefinished Proteus someday to match it. Best of luck!

Dave


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

So, I have a question on how this works.
If you do not reach your goal, NONE of the kits get shipped?
If so, does that mean you just have the product laying around gathering dust?

Andy


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Andy... 

reeeelax, my friend... no... I will still have the kits. I just spent a few months trying to present a good kickstarter page to see if that might help me make the business of making these models work a little better. From a cash flow stand point making these kits is quite a difficult business.

If the kickstarter fails, I will simply offer the models for sale as i would have otherwise... BUT... if my Kickstarter effort is a success... it is a viable way for me to fund aggressive development in the future... in other words... If I succeed I will make MORE cool as pooh models and do so more quickly.

the way Kickstarter works... a goal is set... and if that goal is not met... none of the "investors" get charged. I probably set my "goal' too high... as I have already spent the money... normally, a classic kickstarter project would use these funds to actually go off and create the product... so the logic is that you set a goal amount... if that amount is met you are willing to commit to doing the project that folks have committed to investing in. It makes a lot of sense, actually.


oh... and THANKS, DAVE! You are the First Paperweight!


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.
Sure wish I had the funds for any of those; not only do they look awesome, I just would like to help you out.
BUT, if any extra fundage comes my way, you know what I'll be spending it on.
Good luck sir!
And, I don't really think those prices are out of line considering the quality.
Andy.
:wave:

P.S. Oh hell, what the crap.
I just put down for one Aponaut figure!
Maybe more in the future.
Andy.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Atta boy, Harrier!

the rest of you... get it together! Morgage the house! c'mon... this is the model you've wanted since you were 7 years old!


----------



## dbrussee (Aug 22, 2008)

Drew, other than this board, where else are you promoting your project? Anything that we can do to activate our "networks"?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

dbrussee said:


> Drew, other than this board, where else are you promoting your project? Anything that we can do to activate our "networks"?


YES! THAT WOULD BE GREAT! I'm really worried I mihgt not make the $15K cut off that I myself set... but cannot change. ARGH!

Anything you can do to spread the word would be fantastic!

THANKS

oops... sorry.. got excited and text screamed... 

Drew

I posted here, Starship Modeler, Resin Illuminati, and e-mailed a whole bunch of folks.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Drew... I asked a question on Kickstart but it might be worth asking here too for the benefit of everyone else. I was the first to pledge on a full POTA ship but I'm also interested in an Escape version. How does that work? Can I go ahead and pledge a second time for the Escape version? Thanks in advance and best of luck with this!

Fernando


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

By all means... I believe the control code is written in hexidecimal machine level so the limit of re-pledges is most likely the square of 16, or 256 entries. I suggest you attempt to purchase 256 kits just to see if I am correct.

...ok... OBVIOUSLY silliness... I answered in kickstarter... no problem "pledging" as many times as you like.

Thanks! by the way!

Cheers
Drew


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Drew,

As said I was in day one, and am hoping the goal is hit..but, if not, will we still able to get kits directly through you? Same time frame? I am pulling for you, am spreading the word and pulling for this kickstarter. Cheers, Greg


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Drew

Just tired to pledge a second time and it does not appear as though I can. When I click on the Escape Version, it doesn't do anything. I've already pledged for the full vesion. I guess I'll have to wait until it's available through other channels. Or perhaps I'm doing something worng. 

Fernando


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

argh... that shouldn't happen... I will look into it.

argh... I can't figure it out... I will make an option to pledge for both POTA and Escape Kits... check back a little later.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK... I added an option to get BOTH Escape and Full POTA kits as one pledge... and added another for BOTH kits AND the paperweight with a $50 discount. You can click on manage your pledges and choose change pledge options... important note... if oyu choose lesser pledge it does not automatically reduce your pledge.... at least that's what I just read... I'm new to this also.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Great! Did it. Now pledged for both kits! Thanks for offering the break in the price on the three. For now, I'll go for the two 1/48 scale ships. They BOTH look fantastic. Good luck!

Fernando


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I posted another update to the Kickstarter page... for those of you that haven't gotten over there... here's a peek at the growing stash of parts with lots more on the way!

I'm worried I might not make the Kickstarter goal... of course the products will be available eventually either way... but I'll be back to just making ends meet between orders and having little capital to work on new stuff with... and that is what slows down the creation and shipping of these kits.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Drew....

You might want to post the annoucement and details to the modelermagic website as well. They have a link / tab for "Kit Alerts!" where new kits and projects are announced.

I can't post the url because I haven't posted 5 times here yet but it's easy enough to find 

Good luck. 

Fernando


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion! Lou Dalmaso actually said the same thing to me and I sent them stuff a few days ago and it will probably pop up on their site any minute!

I appreciate the help, though!

Drew

I just unloaded another box from Jim Key... so I now have 10 Paperweights, 10 complete POTA kits, and 10 complete Escape kits on my table... except for the Etched and laser cut parts.


----------



## dbrussee (Aug 22, 2008)

*Spreading the word*

I did a post over at the Replica Prop Forum -- I know it got some views, so maybe you'll make another sale....

I know that money is tight for all, but when companies like Polar Lights (Enterprise), Moebius (Jupiter 2) and Crow's Nest (Icarus) really deliver the goods we should do our very best to support them and so keep the goodies flowing...

Best of luck with your project!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

THANKS! I really appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll be posting another update to my Kickstarter page later today... Etch arrived and it looks awesome. All initial test fits are perfect! Phew... that's always a tense moment.... mistakes are expensive.

ps... head on over to the Kickstarter page and buy buy buy!

Happy Holidays Folks!

Drew

Lou Dalmaso has a kit and is test fitting the prototype light kits tomorrow... Mark Myers will be getting his first kit in a few days... so look for some build threads to start soon!

Kits will ship out on Dec 16th!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

...and a few more pics of the ejection seats from the Escape version!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What scale are the Ape-anauts?

Paper weight looks REALLY cool.
Nice water effect.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

The Aponaut dioramas are 1:24 scale, but there are also a set of Aponauts in 1:48 scale included with the Escape Version Spacecraft kit.

Water effect on the paperweight turned out really cool... seeing the little bit of the stripe show through, and the dirty white of the ship disapearing into the deep is so cool wiht the refrection of the tinted clear resin water.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Finish Line Woes!*

Oh well.. I set my goal amount too high and it looks like my kickstarter effort is going to fail. A BIG thank you to all of you who signed onto to help me! No worries... the kits are done. I just posted a new update to the kickstarter page. Please do not cancel your Kickstarter Pledge if you made one. Remember... the pledges are not charged if the goal amount is not reached. I will not actually take any orders until after the Kickstarter effort ends at 10 pm EST this Saturday... then anyone with a Kickstarter pledge will have first dibs on the kits I do have ready... I have 10 Full POTA Icarus, 10 Escape Icarus, and 10 Paperweights... which will be available as kits if my kickstarter effort fails.

Send me an e-mail ASAP at crowsnestmodels at verizon dot net and let me know if you want ot order a kit. I'm going to fill whatever orders I can to get folks their models before Christmas, then Starship Modeler will get loaded up ASAP... 

Unfortunatley I discovered a mistake in my photo etched parts... and had to canibalize half my test run to make the 10 of each kit complete... but the full production run will be along very soon and I just stock piling kits until then.

happy Holidays
Drew

Also note that Louo Dalmaso has a build thread running right now showing his build up of both kits, and Mark Myers will be doing the same soon.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Everyone that has paid for a kit has their kits on the way!

Happy Holidays All!

Drew


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

And a Happy Holidays to you and your family. May you be blessed with all that life has to offer. Best wishes in the New Year!

Fernando


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

I just received my full POTA Icarus kit and all I can say is *WOW!*

I’m *amazed* at the quality of this kit and the detail. Thanks so much for doing this Drew, it’s a dream come true!

This is my first Crow’s Nest kit and not my last. 

Happy Holidays to you and yours Drew!

Jim


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Got my POTA ship today.

I've waited 45 years for a truly accurate and decently scaled version of this subject, and I cannot tell you how pleased I am with the final results.

This is an AWESOME model, and I cannot wait to get started on it. 

Congrats to Drew, Jim Key, and everyone else who had a hand in bringing this classic design to market with such a high degree of quality and precision.

Stay tuned for another POTA ship build thread, coming soon!



Oh, and the paperweights are awesome too!.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

*Simply Awesome!*

Received my POTA and Escape versions. I had them shipped to my office and of course, I was visiting another office on Thursday when they arrived.:lol: I didn't sleep Thursday night in anticipation! It was Christmas as a kid all over again...and a few days early.  First thing I did Friday morning was go to our mailroom to pick up my package. I brought it up to my office and locked the door (My staff emailed me several times to ask if I was okay...they never see my door closed!). These kits DO NOT disappoint! They're beautifully designed and the casting is great. I hid in my office for a good hour until I had to put them aside and get to work.  I highly recomend all of Drew's kits. There's just no comparison with anything else out there. I sold every POTA kit I owned on ebay when I heard Drew was doing these kits. And I have no regrets doing so. Now the real dilemma is how to build them... POTA water landing? Brent's crash landing? ... Escape version beached? Pristine Clean? TV show landing? I may need to buy more... 

Hey Drew, Would you consider a moderately priced version of your kits (without the interior for instance) for diorama use? If I did a POTA water landing scene, I'd seal the hull and you wouldn't really see much of the interior anyway through charred and smoked windows.

Just a thought...

Anyway...thanks for finally filling this void with such an excellent pair of models ...and for making me feel like a kid on Christmas again. 

Fernando


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Go Rob!

I've waited JUST as long to see you build it up! I can't wait to seee you put your signiture finsihes all over this puppy!

IMPORTANT NEWS TO ALL
I discovered a glitch in the Etch... well... Lou Dalmaso found the glitch...I quickly fixed it and actually got parts back yesterday... I only put three tape reels on the etch where four were needed, and I forgot the tiny little handles fore the atmosdpheric tester panel in the tunnel... so I have to send NEW replacement etch sheetsd to everybody I just sent kits to.

but etch that went out with kits is perfect exept for the missing bits... so get started!

Happy Hoolidays!
Drew

ALSO... I WILL GET INSTRUCTIONS UP ON MY SITE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!
It was such a mad rush (three consecutive all niters with nap) to get kits in folks hands for Christmas I have got to find time to finish the instructions... so probably post them the day after Christmas.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

SprueUS said:


> Hey Drew, Would you consider a moderately priced version of your kits (without the interior for instance) for diorama use? If I did a POTA water landing scene, I'd seal the hull and you wouldn't really see much of the interior anyway through charred and smoked windows.


Not a bad idea...


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, PLEASE, Drew, make an Exterior Only version available. I don't need the interior stuff since I would seal the hull permanently.

Scott


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ah, but it's such a _*pretty*_ interior


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Ah, but it's such a _*pretty*_ interior



LOU! NICE WORK!

I love seeing it come together! 

Drew

darn... how do I include Lou's pic in the quote?


----------

